# Babies in Kentucky



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

You can see pics under my "maybe pregnant topic" in accidental litters.
These sweeties will soon need loving homes!


----------



## cakemix (Feb 19, 2011)

If you were closer i would love to take the 2 blazes off your wonderful hands  But I'm way up in Canada!


----------

